# Guess what happened to me...



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

....at the weekend.

Went to Ipswich to meet some old work friends, got absolutely and totally hammered on Absinthe, fell over and cracked my head open, woke up covered in blood in some random womans house, lost my bag, keys, wallet, mobile phone.........ah................

I think I'm going to give up the beer totally and become a sane middle-aged man. At least I got laid at last...not that I can remember much. The girl said I kept passing out during the dirty deed. What a f*****g charmer. But astonishingly, she wants to see me again !

Dear lord.....get a grip Martin.! :roll:


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i dont think drinking minimal amounts of beer is the problem....drinking absinthe will send you doo dally,stay away from the hard stuff


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Way to go! You got laid AND she likes you despite your drunken performance! God knows what you must be like in bed when sober...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, you crazy man, do settle down now that you have cracked your head open and lost all your personal belongings. It does seem fitting that you might consider it. Really, to think of it, it shows some bit of brillance on your part. 

And please people, howz about a big round of applause for Martin getting laid :!:

No photos or video or memory of it, but you did get laid!

Congrats, you wild, crazy, absinthe drinking maniac. Glad you survived.

You know what they say...God loves a drunk. :wink:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I am so going to heaven then. Phew


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

--


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about you losing all your stuff, Martin, but congratulations on finally getting laid!

This reminded me of when my older brother first got laid. He lived in one room in a mansion at the time. All forty of the lodgers had a party one evening. My brother got so drunk, that he can't remember anything about what happened.

When he woke up, he was alone in his room. The only reasons he knew he'd lost his virginity, were because he felt 'sore', he found a pair of red knickers in his bed and a few days later, he was told by his GP that he had caught crabs!!!

Aw, bless him.... :lol:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Finally! Congratulations!

The passing out thing...though...I really don't think I could call a guy again if he passed out on me multiple times. Take speed next time.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Martin bows.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

What can I say... 

Certainly not "congrats", because there was doubt really. Lossing your stuff is a minor negetive detail, but... who cares! 

I have a question though... I am assuming (it's a fairly safe assumption I think) that this experience made you more happy. Does this situation effects your writing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

no one can self-destruct quite as dramatically as a narcissist.

Freudian Grin,
Janine


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

> I have a question though... I am assuming (it's a fairly safe assumption I think) that this experience made you more happy. Does this situation effects your writing?


Of course it does! It really is quite hard to write when you're drunk and trying to have sex with somebody you don't quite know yet. that would take some real flexibility, eye hand coordination, etc.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Now *that* is funny. :lol:

Also, to Brainsilence, remember that other book of his that you decided not to read...Tranquil Breeze? Where do you think he gets his material for that kind of stuff? Scarey stuff. :shock:

I do hope you don't totally do the narcissistic self-destruct thing, Martin, as I would have noone to live vicariously thru during my old age. Truely.

Just my regular ol' grin,
terri


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

person3 said:


> Of course it does! It really is quite hard to write when you're drunk and trying to have sex with somebody you don't quite know yet. that would take some real flexibility, eye hand coordination, etc.


And they said the gymnastics wouldn't pay off...who's laughing now?


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

I noticed a mistake in my previous post. I would like to correct it in a way that will become obvious. The *bold* text at the following quote should have existed at the initial post:



Brainsilence02 said:


> What can I say...
> 
> Certainly not "congrats", because there was *no* doubt really. Lossing your stuff is a minor negetive detail, but... who cares!
> 
> I have a question though... I am assuming (it's a fairly safe assumption I think) that this experience made you more happy. Does this situation effects your writing?


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

and... why narcisist self-destuct? or why is it "impressive"?

I think I must be a narcisist myself, but my though of self-destuct (or self-annihilation) must be something that comes from OCD :|

anyone can en-light me? Or perhaps it would be better, since these questions concern me personally, to continue in an old post: "the self-acknowledgement thing


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Brainsilence,

Are you understanding that we are all kidding, joking, teasing with Martin?

Your questions seem to be serious.

Can you elaborate a little more because I did not understand what you were trying to ask?

Most sincerely,
terri


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

was it worth wearing the spandex and getting beaten up every day by the kids at school mr mole? 8)

i think by martin's account and the alochol involved he _tripped_ over the uneven bars...

(sorry martin but i'm really stressed and i really have to make fun of somebody today and just know this is in good fun)


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

person3 said:


> was it worth wearing the spandex and getting beaten up every day by the kids at school mr mole? 8)


 :lol:

Do you know how imposing a six footer in skin tight lycra is?

:?

Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't worry - please continue....as a self-destructing narcicisisicicist, I enjoy being teased.  Actually, that's the truth...there is something insiduously kinky about it, wouldn't you agree?.

And again, don't worry Terri*! I'm sure my next explosion of misadventure is just around the corner !!!  Watch this space.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

terri* said:


> Are you understanding that we are all kidding, joking, teasing with Martin?
> 
> Your questions seem to be serious.


Yes  But the issue of narcisism is something that concerns me. I know it would be somewhat odd to post something serious in a teasing thread/topic, but I couldn't find a better way to ask. The fact that it's a teason thread/topic is the reason that I said it might be better to continue to that other old thread/topic.



terri* said:


> Can you elaborate a little more because I did not understand what you were trying to ask?


Yes. I just think that I may be narcisist and wanted to know what is the relation of a narcisist with self-distruct, as I am having alike thoughts (actually they seem to be obsessions that's why I said they may not be related to narcisism but to OCD).

I guess that my question is: "do narcisist have a typical 'behavior' of self-destuct? why? how to prevent this?"

-- initial post on Wed Jul 13, 2005 12:49 pm, edited to correct a typographic mistake --


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> as a self-destructing _narcicisisicicist_, I enjoy being teased


One of the primary criteria for diagnosis of narcissistic personality is the inexplicable inability to spell "Narcissistic" and "*Annihilation *anxiety"

Just trying to keep everyone informed.

:wink:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Too true. My psychology degree is more like a spelling test :lol:


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

JanineBaker said:


> > as a self-destructing _narcicisisicicist_, I enjoy being teased
> 
> 
> One of the primary criteria for diagnosis of narcissistic personality is the inexplicable inability to spell "Narcissistic" and "*Annihilation *anxiety"
> ...


For all kinds of narcisism? Maybe I am a narcisist and I disassociate so that I say the word.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

Brainsilence, I am only joking - don't pay much attention to ANYthing in this thread, lol.. we are just playing with Martin here.

I do understand your legitimate questions and will try to reply to them later tonight..have no time now.

Peace,
Janine


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Don't worry - please continue....as a self-destructing narcicisisicicist, I enjoy being teased.  Actually, that's the truth...there is something insiduously kinky about it, wouldn't you agree?.


"One of the primary criteria for diagnosis of narcissistic personality is the inexplicable inability to spell "Narcissistic" and "Annihilation anxiety"."

narcicisisicicist :lol: :lol: :lol: I LOVE that word. I LOVE thinking of all of us trying to pronounce it as written. Wish we could hear each other.

Martin...you think everything is insiduously kinky and nefarious. Even flotsam. 8) I will continue to watch this space as it always cracks me up.

Janine...Queen of Narcicisisicicisismmm...please do come back and explain all about it to Brainsilence. I guess me too, as I can never tell if I am one or not. I believe you have written elsewhere that we all are. :shock: If I am one, I want to be a GOOD one. 

terri*


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I imagine the sound of the word 'Narcisicicicicicicisistttttttssst' to be like like the hissing of an angry snake.

I'm still a little beguiled about how I can be a Narcissist when I, if truth be known, am in fact almost completely perfect in every respect.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

As some say here in the states, "p*ssy comes in waves." Forgive my language but that's what they say. Huge dry streaks followed by more ass than you can handle. Then another dry spell.

I feinted one time in the bathroom while waking up in the middle of the night to take a leak after a night of getting wasted. Hit my head on the tile and split it open. Passed out for probably 30 seconds or so, woke up in a pool of my own blood, put a paper towel on my forehead and went back to sleep. Woke up later and my friend took me to the hospital to get stitches. Have a cool scar even until this day.

I don't think I've ever passed out during sex but I used to pass out during hooking up more often than not. Think I usually went home with girls when all inhibitions were lost and I somehow developed some blackout game (or lack of fear). Go home, fool around, then pass out at some point. Have definitely passed out getting oral a few times.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

What's most remarkable about your story Martin is that you managed to have such a wild time in Ipswich, of all places. I am very familiar with the town, it's population are all biologically related in some way due to years of inbreeding. My uncle owns a shop there. I got seriously w*nkered there on one occasion with a bunch of Ipswichians.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, yes, if your definition of a wild time is cracking your head open and losing most of your possessions, then I guess it is remarkable. 

Keep in mind that I live in Norwich, so I know all about the fen-folk and their uncanny ability to navigate by the stars.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

mr mole

no. i'm not threatened.

like, at all.


----------

